
Palo Alto teacher shot and killed by a police officer - georgecmu
https://www.paloaltoonline.com/news/2018/12/10/palo-alto-teacher-dies-after-officer-involved-shooting
======
jmcguckin
I’m sure that everytime the police kill someone, they’d like to describe it as
‘suicide by cop’

